# Maschine oder Anlage



## Senator42 (3 September 2011)

A-Hoi alle,

beim heutigen Kulissenraumarbeitsdienst kam die Frage auf:

*Was ist der Unterschied von Maschine und Anlage?*

ähh, ja was nu?


----------



## SoftMachine (3 September 2011)

Hallo!

Laut Wikipedia: 
Apparat ist ein stoff- oder materieumsetzendes Gebilde
Gerät ist ein signalumsetzendes Gebilde
Maschine ist ein kraftumsetzendes Gebilde
Anlage ist ein Komplex von Geräten
Automat selbsttätig ablaufende Maschine

Gruss


----------



## Voxe (3 September 2011)

Hallo und hehe,

dann kommt noch hinzu, wofür ???

Produktion- oder evtl. Laborbetrieb. Macht einen Unterschied.

Gruß


----------



## Senator42 (3 September 2011)

*Ct, mrt*



Voxe schrieb:


> Hallo und hehe,
> dann kommt noch hinzu, wofür ???
> Produktion- oder evtl. Laborbetrieb. Macht einen Unterschied.
> Gruß



a-ha
und ein Computertomograph CT, 
oder Magnetresonanztomograph / Kernspin MRT, dann:

- Apparat ist ein stoff- oder materieumsetzendes Gebilde
MRT bringt Atome in Drehung, CT mit X-Rays 'beschädigen' Moleküle

- Gerät ist ein signalumsetzendes Gebilde
MRT + CT macht aus den Signalen Bilder

- Maschine ist ein kraftumsetzendes Gebilde
MRT + CT dreht sich, fährt 'Material' herum

- Anlage ist ein Komplex von Geräten
MRT + CT haben viele Einzelteile

- Automat selbsttätig ablaufende Maschine
MRT + CT selbsttätig - ja, nach Knopfdruck

- Produktion- oder evtl. Laborbetrieb, wofür ???
MRT + CT gibts in Labors, Klinik, CT als Q bei der Produktion

so, MRT + CT kann also alles mögliche sein. 

ein pfannkucken ist ein berliner ist ein krapfen ... usw. jenachdem wo :|

ein Apfelstrudel ist ein Apfelstrudel ist ein Apfelstrudel und den mach ich jetzt.


----------



## SoftMachine (3 September 2011)

Senator42;351853
...
ein Apfelstrudel ist ein Apfelstrudel und den mach ich jetzt.
...
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl bekpmm´s !


----------



## Tommi (4 September 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

also man muss schon eine einheitliche Sprachregelung in einem Betrieb haben.

Z.B. bei der Unterweisung von Mitarbeitern ohne Berufsausbildung:

In unserer Montage sind die Maschinen die Produkte, welche wir herstellen.
Und die Anlagen sind die Maschinen, auf denen die Produkte hergestellt
werden.
Also gilt für die Anlagen die Maschinenrichtlinie und für die Maschinen die Niederspannungsrichtlinie.



Schönen Sonntag.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (4 September 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> A-Hoi alle,
> 
> beim heutigen Kulissenraumarbeitsdienst kam die Frage auf:
> 
> ...



Kulissenraum, etwa im Bühnenbereich ?
Da gibts ja für alles C-Normen die in der BGV-C1 aufgeführt sind.

Dort spricht man auch eine undeutliche Sprache, wie Bühnenanlage die aus Unter und Ober-Maschinerie besteht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> also man muss schon eine einheitliche Sprachregelung in einem Betrieb haben.
> 
> ...



Dann sind fallen also, Staubsauger auch unter den Maschinenrichtlinien, misst
da muß ich jetzt einen Not-Aus nachrüsten.


----------



## Senator42 (4 September 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Kulissenraum, etwa im Bühnenbereich ?



genau, Scheinwerfer, Kabel etc. wurden auch geprüft.
Staubsauger und Kreissäge aber prompt vergessen 

[werbung anfang]
http://www.buehneerholung.de/
[werbung ende]
wer die videos (trailer) findet ... die habe ich gemacht.


----------



## Tommi (5 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> misst
> da muß ich jetzt einen Not-Aus nachrüsten.


 
...richtig, Kat.4, PLe, kannste bei mir (privat) bestellen... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2011)

schick mir mal einen Schaltplan und die Risikoanalyse, wenn dann will
ich auch sicher sein das ich es richtig mache. Nicht das micht später
meine Frau verklagt, wenn Sie den Hamster aufgesaugt hat.


----------



## Approx (6 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nicht das micht später
> meine Frau verklagt, wenn Sie den Hamster aufgesaugt hat.


Dann lass doch den Hamster saugen!
Siehe LINK

 Approx


----------

